# Canon EOS 4000D takes photos on its ow



## xurirusi (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am new here, so hopefully you can help me. I have been using Canon 4000D for the past six months. I use 18-55mm and 75-300m lenses. 

Today I was taking photos during a soccer game, and as it was raining, so it get wet. Later on, my camera started to behave really weirdly. Once I turn it on, there is nothing on my display, but if I switch it to some of manuel modes, it takes photos on its own, and literally there is no break - it takes tens of photos without me touching the shooter. When I go to video mode, I can see it on display, but in other modes I can see menu on my display only for a moment while switching modes. I have tried different lenses, I have changed my card, charged battery - it is always the same.

I know I have made a mistake by not protecting it enough, but what is important to emphasize here is that the same thing happened a month ago in normal weather condition, and somehow it fixed itself after a couple of days.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello and welcome, your camera problem sounds spooky......


----------



## Overread (Nov 10, 2021)

Most likely there is a tiny tiny bit of water inside which is bridging the contact point causing it to missfire. Best solution is to remove the battery and then dry the camera out fully. You can do this by placing it in a re-sealable plastic bag and then putting into that either some of those silica gel packs (that you often get with electronics and shoes) or uncooked rice. Both will soak up moisture in the atmosphere and should help dry out the camera.

That will hopefully solve your problem.


----------

